
The Man Behind Trump’s Facebook Juggernaut - haltingproblem
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/03/09/the-man-behind-trumps-facebook-juggernaut
======
_Mark
Having just read Targeted ([https://www.amazon.com/Targeted-Cambridge-
Analytica-Whistleb...](https://www.amazon.com/Targeted-Cambridge-Analytica-
Whistleblowers-Democracy/dp/0062965794)) This story has a completely different
angle, and I have the feeling some people are trying to take credit for other
peoples work.

